# New fluval spec set up



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Here it is







































It was on sale for 40 buck along with few chemicals a fake driftwood decor and some trop. flakes ( i wont be using those flakes for my bettas but i have some fry which would love it when older.


plants:

Anubias nana
Lloydiella
java fern
marimo ball

small branch of driftwood



He likes it...see for yourself!








<---he's all like "Sup babe?"


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

good buy.. Where did you find the spec on sale for 40 bucks at though.. I would jump all over that.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

It was at a pets unlimited in eastern Canada. Probably to make room for something new to come in. They had plenty of them stacked there.


the chemicals, food and small driftwood decor were included and tax was also included. So 40 straight up. I felt pretty good finding that sale.xD


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Gorgeous tank! Buy another and ship to me? LOL such a good price!


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

Yea that was a phenomenal price on the spec


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


I think the cost of shipping would far outweigh the sale price xD.


----------



## elem86 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bettafish15, PJs Pets in Richmond has the exact same package for $45. They also just got a new batch of bettas on Thursday so you know, if you need another betta to put in the new tank


----------



## BasilBetta87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sweet Spec! Did you modify anything on the tank?


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Nothing technical though. I did set it up in a way to baffle the filter a bit. It works extremely well, which surprised me because I usually don't by anything less than 5 gallons. The water stays crystal clear so kudos to the filter. I'm oogling the fluval flora right now...VERY tempted.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

I love the flora, I got one for xmas.. But most people with experience will tell you that its probably not worth the money over the Fluval Ebi since most people seem to junk the CO2 that comes with the flora.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Im seriously considering it though. The pets stores here do not have the ebi, but they have the flora..and its on sale for 120 including a free stand.  Price wise its tempting.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

You're freaking lucky! They're $50 here plus tax, on sale at that. I wish they were $40 all in, I'd get one! Looks amazing!
However, we have the Ebi and not the Flora... but it's $100 plus tax lol


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

But nova scotia has way more fish stores and i know one more is going to open soon. :< NB has like nothing...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We have one fish store here, Pets Unlimited. I'm in Cape Breton, no where near Halifax with all it's stores lol


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

120 for a Flora with stand is a gooooood price. Mine was 107 & the stand I have it on was 35 from target (which was way cheaper then any purpose build stands I could find).


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Im starting to get really tempted... XD eeek...I wonder where I would put it....


----------

